# 2016 xpress 18cc super clean



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 2016 XPRESS IS SUPER CLEAN AND READY TO GO FISHING IT HAS TROLLING MOTOR, HUMMINGBIRD DEPTH , UPGRADED CONSOLE WITH LIVE WELL AND ROD HOLDERS, F90 YAMAHA MOTOR, HURRY BEFORE THIS ONE IS GONE CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY $19,995.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

